# PH question! High Range!



## Fishman (Mar 1, 2003)

Just wondering how high is to high of a PH for P's.

Is 7.6 ok?

The main thing is that it has to be constant right?
Also isn't ammonia more toxic at higher ph levels?

Just wondering because I might be moving and changing water supplies and the new place is like 7.4-7.6.
My tank right now are at 6.8-7.0 from tap and just wondered if I should worry about moving it down or just slowly work it up to 7.4 and then just use it straight from the tap!

Just want any imput, pros and cons, probs of having high PH!

Thanks


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I use my well water here at my house. For my piranha tanks I use well water, for the planted and marine tanks I use r/o water. However, my well water tank is extremely hard water with a Ph of about 8.0-8.2. My p's have been living happily for about 6 months now. I tried at the beginning to lower Ph but with hard water it is extremely hard to lower it. I would say constant levels is better that trying to lower or heighten the level. Hope all goes well.


----------



## DiSTurBeD (Jun 4, 2003)

readingbabelfish said:


> I use my well water here at my house. For my piranha tanks I use well water, for the planted and marine tanks I use r/o water. However, my well water tank is extremely hard water with a Ph of about 8.0-8.2. My p's have been living happily for about 6 months now. I tried at the beginning to lower Ph but with hard water it is extremely hard to lower it. I would say constant levels is better that trying to lower or heighten the level. Hope all goes well.


 Same here; exactly but I dont even use well water anymore.. It goes through the water softener to and my pH is 7.9 so I gave up


----------



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

My tap water comes out at 9, and lowers to about 7.5 in a couple of days. But when I got my new 55 I couldn't wait to put my red belly in so he was in water with a ph around 9 and did absolutely fine. I wouldn't recomend it seeing as hoiw if it would have stayed at that level he might have died. But 7.6 should be totally fine


----------

